# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  فقط للأبيض ضميرك

## ود البقعة

*مساطيل ركبوا باص و ناموا في السكة لما صحوا ادو الكمساري جنيه فيهو صورة نميري
قال ليهم دي قروش قديمه !
قالو: يا إلهي كم لبثنا؟

 :Smok-0224:

مسطول بتسطل مع حبوبتو (هى زاتا بتتسطل) جر كم نفس من السجارة وناولها لى حبوبتو جرت نفس طويييييييل وطلعت الدخان المسطول قال ليها شديدة يا حجة قالت ليه شديدة الله يسلمك يا ولدى

 :Smok-0224:

مسطول احوص عرس في مرتو لقاها هي زاااتا
*

----------


## yassirali66

*مسطول سالوه ليه في عيد ام و مافي عيد اب ...؟؟ قال ليهم عشان في سفن اب و مافي سفن ام .
*

----------


## yassirali66

*خلقت المرأه لتسأل زوجها من قابلت؟ ومن اتصل بك؟ ومن؟ ومن؟ ومن؟ لذلك سميت بالانجليزيه (ومن) 

!مسطول مثقف
*

----------


## yassirali66

*زوجة مسطول قالت لزوجها عايزين نضبح خروفين بمناسبة عيد زواجنا العشرين قاليها ذنب الخروفين شنو في غلطه أرتكبه حمار
*

----------


## yassirali66

*مسطول شايقى لقى خواجة فى شارع النيل قام سال الخواجة 
قاليهو عندك سيجارة خدرا ؟الخواجة قاليهو لا ما بتعاطى !!!
قام مشا وجاهو قاليو طيب عندك بيرة ؟الخواجة قاليو لا ما بشرب !!!
قام مشا تانى وجاهو قاليو طيب ياخى ما عندك سيجارة حمرا ؟قاليو لا ما بسجر !!!!
المسطول مسكو ليك من رقبتو وقاليو ناااااااااااااااااااااااااان الكافر ليها شنو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## yassirali66

*واحد متزوج مره كسلانه قام جا داخل وإتساءب قامت قالت ليهو عليك الله مادام فاتح خشمك كورك للولد ده خلو يدخل من الشمس
*

----------


## yassirali66

*كمساري مسطول بنادي في الركاب شعبي...شعبي...شعبي
شاف عربية البوليس جاية عليهو بقي يقول وطني...وطني..وطني
*

----------


## yassirali66

*بتاع مظاهرات مشي الحج
لقي الناس بترمي في الجمرات
حرق لستك
*

----------


## مناوي

*  مسطول من الابيض لف سجارة غلط بتاع المرور قطعو ايصال
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

بتاع مظاهرات مشي الحج
لقي الناس بترمي في الجمرات
حرق لستك



 

القوها منك ولا من بتاع  الطارة الخضراء   :zxcv3:  :zxcv3:  :zxcv3:  :zxcv3:
*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله يا ود البقعة و ياسر و مناوي الله يجازي محنكم وياياسر بالغت عديييييييييييييييييييل كده
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ناس الابيض انا عارفهم خطرين جداً
هههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## مناوي

*:00020457::00020457::00020457::54685::54685::c030:  :c030::c030:





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

ناس الابيض انا عارفهم خطرين جداً
هههههههههههههههه



 
  ما تنسي هناك الاجواء مثالية جدا 
   الامطار وزخاتها 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

:00020457::00020457::00020457::54685::54685::c030:  :c030::c030:


ما تنسي هناك الاجواء مثالية جدا 
الامطار وزخاتها 



احلى خريف يوجد في الابيض لا شك اجواء مثالية 
*

----------


## جونثان

*دا منو من الابيض دا ،، انا حالياً فى الابيض وفى حى المطار وهسى ماشى على افطر فى نادى المصارف ومعزومين شية ابل وضان وكبدة ابل الجعان يجى محصلنى 
افطر واجى اقرقر معاكم باقى المصاطيل ديل بكيفونى شدييييييييييييييييد 
والمصطول فيكم ينزل اصبح 
اقعدو عافية
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جونثان
					

دا منو من الابيض دا ،، انا حالياً فى الابيض وفى حى المطار وهسى ماشى على افطر فى نادى المصارف ومعزومين شية ابل وضان وكبدة ابل الجعان يجى محصلنى 
افطر واجى اقرقر معاكم باقى المصاطيل ديل بكيفونى شدييييييييييييييييد 
والمصطول فيكم ينزل اصبح 
اقعدو عافية



 ياسر قريب منك امسك فيهو قوي 
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

مسطول شايقى لقى خواجة فى شارع النيل قام سال الخواجة

قاليهو عندك سيجارة خدرا ؟الخواجة قاليهو لا ما بتعاطى !!!
قام مشا وجاهو قاليو طيب عندك بيرة ؟الخواجة قاليو لا ما بشرب !!!
قام مشا تانى وجاهو قاليو طيب ياخى ما عندك سيجارة حمرا ؟قاليو لا ما بسجر !!!!

المسطول مسكو ليك من رقبتو وقاليو ناااااااااااااااااااااااااان الكافر ليها شنو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



يا ياسر الشايقي ده عملتو مسطول كيف ما شاء الله ياخي  الراجل اصبح موجه مرشد للاسلام
قال شايقي مسطول قال** ليك يوم بجيك في الابيض بأخذ تار اهلي منك 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
مشكووووور الفرده ودالبقعة على الهدية الغالية
ياسر ومناوى ما صدقو فتحت ليهم الباب 
انتظرونى بعدين . . .  بمشى واجيكم عشان نكمل السطله اقصد الضحكه
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

يا ياسر الشايقي ده عملتو مسطول كيف ما شاء الله ياخي الراجل اصبح موجه مرشد للاسلام
قال شايقي مسطول قال** ليك يوم بجيك في الابيض بأخذ تار اهلي منك 



 
راس السوط لحق يا ياسر والله اعمل حسابك ههههههههه...
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

ههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
مشكووووور الفرده ودالبقعة على الهدية الغالية
ياسر ومناوى ما صدقو فتحت ليهم الباب 
انتظرونى بعدين . . . بمشى واجيكم عشان نكمل السطله اقصد الضحكه



 
   طالما ما عزمتونا قلنا نشيل كراعنا برانا ونجي .... 
   لكن لقيتك معلم قديم ههههههه
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*صعيدى رشح نفسه فى الانتخابات . . . كتب تحت صورته
وعسى ان تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم 


صعيدى شغال سواق تكسى فى الصين
كل ما حد يشاور له يقول له
ابو شكلك دا نا لسه موصلك !!


صينى عايز يشترى 10 علب كوكاكولا
دخل محل بقالة صعيدى قال له : ين شين شانج كوكاكولا
الصعيدى قال له بتقول 10 علب اييييييه ؟؟


صعيدى عايز يشنق نفسه من رجليه سالوه ليه ؟
قال جربت من رقبتى كنت هاموت !!
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*واحد واقف قدام الكعبه بيدعى يارب سامحنى
على كل كلمه قلتها على الصعايده
فواح صعيدى وراه قال له هى القبله ازاى ؟
قال شفت يارب هما اللى بينكشونى !!


بخيل عمل شوربة لحمه سألوه فين اللحمه ؟
قال لهم : يعنى هو شاى العروسه فيه عروسه ؟


واحده وحشه اوى داخله الحمام فبتقول
اللهم انى اعوذ بك من الخبث والخبائث
فالشيطان قال لها من غير ما تقولى انا كده كده طالع !!


قمة النحس واحد يقع من طياره على اتوبيس كله بنات
وينزل فى حضن السواق !!
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*سودانيين اثنين مشوا القاهرة لاول مرة في حياتهم 
بعد نزلوا في المطار قابلهم مصري صاحب تاكسي ركبوا معاهو 
عشان يوديهم القاهرة وفي الطريق المصري طبعا نضام جدا وبتاع حنك 
عاوز يشيل قروش كتار قال ليهم انا زرت الخرطوم وامدرمان وبحري والله كلها جميلة اوي اوي اوي 
نطة واحد من السودانيين قال ليهو مشيت براك 
المصري قال ليهو 
ايوه وبراك دي برضه زرتها دي حلوة اوي اوي 
ههههههههه

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*صعيدى سمع فى الاخبار ان 100 واحد ماتو فى زحمة الحج
قال ربنا يستر ميكونش فيهم مسلمين !!


صعيدى بيطلع فى الروح لحقه الشيخ قال له
انطق الشهاده بسرعه
قال : دبلوم صنايع !!


عصبى بعت كروت فرح كتب عليها :
الزفت اللى هاييجى ميتأخرش واللى مش جاى 
فى ستين داهيه والكلاب الصغيره تترزع فى البيت
هو الحق مش عليكو . . . الحق على الواطى اللى عزمكو !!


مسطول بيصلى جنب واحد اسود
قال الامام استوووووووا
رد المسطول : كلنا استوينا بس اخينا ده اتحرق !!
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*مسطول بيصلى جنب واحد اسود
قال الامام استوووووووا
رد المسطول : كلنا استوينا بس اخينا ده اتحرق !![/QUOTE]

هههههههههههههههههههههههاي
شديدة يا معلم
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

سودانيين اثنين مشوا القاهرة لاول مرة في حياتهم 

بعد نزلوا في المطار قابلهم مصري صاحب تاكسي ركبوا معاهو 
عشان يوديهم القاهرة وفي الطريق المصري طبعا نضام جدا وبتاع حنك 
عاوز يشيل قروش كتار قال ليهم انا زرت الخرطوم وامدرمان وبحري والله كلها جميلة اوي اوي اوي 
نطة واحد من السودانيين قال ليهو مشيت براك 
المصري قال ليهو 
ايوه وبراك دي برضه زرتها دي حلوة اوي اوي 
ههههههههه



 ههههههههههههههههههههههههاي 
خطير لكن يا نادر 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

سودانيين اثنين مشوا القاهرة لاول مرة في حياتهم 
بعد نزلوا في المطار قابلهم مصري صاحب تاكسي ركبوا معاهو 
عشان يوديهم القاهرة وفي الطريق المصري طبعا نضام جدا وبتاع حنك 
عاوز يشيل قروش كتار قال ليهم انا زرت الخرطوم وامدرمان وبحري والله كلها جميلة اوي اوي اوي 
نطة واحد من السودانيين قال ليهو مشيت براك 
المصري قال ليهو 
ايوه وبراك دي برضه زرتها دي حلوة اوي اوي 
ههههههههه






هههههههههههههههههههههههه والله مصري عجييييب بالجد دي جبتها من وين بالغت يا نادر
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

يا ياسر الشايقي ده عملتو مسطول كيف ما شاء الله ياخي  الراجل اصبح موجه مرشد للاسلام
قال شايقي مسطول قال** ليك يوم بجيك في الابيض بأخذ تار اهلي منك 



ههههههههههههههه
ياابراهيم عطيه انا عانيك عديييييييل

شايقيوجعلي راكبين قطر ولد الجعلي راح في القطر والكهربا قاطعه قاعد يهبش بيتحت قام مسك رجل الشايقي الشايقي قال للجعلي مالك الجعلي قال ليهو ولديرايح الشايقي قال ليهو:-ولدك دا ابريق ما تكورك ليهو
*

----------


## yassirali66

*ادروب سألوه يوم القيامة تمشي الجنة ولا النار ؟ قال ليهم القريبة من كسلا !! ..


*

----------


## yassirali66

*واحد غتيت ابوه طرده من البيت ، قام وهو طالع كتب على السور (مقر حركة طالبان) ..


*

----------


## yassirali66

*مسطول عينوه مدير دار الايتام اول يوم طلب اجتماع مجلس اباء !! ..


*

----------


## yassirali66

*كلب شوارع شاف كلب بوليسي مدلل قال: آخ أنا الما كملت تعليمي.


*

----------


## yassirali66

*- مسطول إتصل بشاغل واحدة في تلفون بيتم قالت ليهو انت مسطول ولا شنو طوالى قفل الخط قال بالله شوف بت الكلب دي طلع عندهم كاشف


*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

سودانيين اثنين مشوا القاهرة لاول مرة في حياتهم 
بعد نزلوا في المطار قابلهم مصري صاحب تاكسي ركبوا معاهو 
عشان يوديهم القاهرة وفي الطريق المصري طبعا نضام جدا وبتاع حنك 
عاوز يشيل قروش كتار قال ليهم انا زرت الخرطوم وامدرمان وبحري والله كلها جميلة اوي اوي اوي 
نطة واحد من السودانيين قال ليهو مشيت براك 
المصري قال ليهو 
ايوه وبراك دي برضه زرتها دي حلوة اوي اوي 
ههههههههه




هاهاهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي
ابداااااااااااااااع
لكن لقيتك........
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

كمساري مسطول بنادي في الركاب شعبي...شعبي...شعبي


شاف عربية البوليس جاية عليهو بقي يقول وطني...وطني..وطني



 حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة جدا
*

----------

